# Foggy Headlights??



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

It seems like no matter what I do I can never get the "foggy" look off the headlight casing...anybody else experience this and is there a way to get rid of it?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

top_shelf said:


> It seems like no matter what I do I can never get the "foggy" look off the headlight casing...anybody else experience this and is there a way to get rid of it?


Inner surface or outer surface?


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Remove the headlights. Wet sand them with 1000 grit paper until they are smooth and look the same all over. Do the same with 1500 grit paper. Polish with Turttle Wax Bug and Tar Remover. Put them back in and keep them waxed.


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Never knew to use sand paper with wax!! Thanx and will be doing that this weekend!!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Wet sand, waxing is the last step.

If you keep your headlights waxed they won't haze over. I wax my tail lights too. It keeps them from getting dull. This process won't make your lights perfect, but they'll be a lot better.

Be sure you do a good job with the 1000 grit paper. I didn't the first time I tried this and ended up redoing the whole process because any variation in the texture of the lens really shows up when wax is applied.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Wet sand, waxing is the last step.
> 
> If you keep your headlights waxed they won't haze over. I wax my tail lights too. It keeps them from getting dull. This process won't make your lights perfect, but they'll be a lot better.
> 
> Be sure you do a good job with the 1000 grit paper. I didn't the first time I tried this and ended up redoing the whole process because any variation in the texture of the lens really shows up when wax is applied.


I've had similar results using Meguiers (spelling?) swirl remover after wet sanding with 1000 grit sandpaper. I hand sanded to avoid getting carried away. Like you said, it's not perfect but it's better.

Steve


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Wet sand, waxing is the last step.
> 
> If you keep your headlights waxed they won't haze over. I wax my tail lights too. It keeps them from getting dull. This process won't make your lights perfect, but they'll be a lot better.
> 
> Be sure you do a good job with the 1000 grit paper. I didn't the first time I tried this and ended up redoing the whole process because any variation in the texture of the lens really shows up when wax is applied.


thanx nissanguy...i have always waxed my truck at least once every summer but never did my headlights or taillights...what exactly is the purpose of using the wet sand before applying the wax? I'm guessing to allow the wax to adhere to it but not sure?


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

and speaking of headlights i was on ebay's website yesterday and saw they have projector headlights for our frontiers! Does anyone have these on their frontier or know someone who does and what they think of them??


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Only sand if you have exterior hazing. If you have very minimual hazing, the Bug and Tar Remover may clean it up. It (Turtle Wax brand) works as a light polish and has mildly abrasive properties. 

I've tried using car polishing compound rather than sand paper in the first steps. It's not abrasive enough to do a good job in a reasonable amount of time on badly hazed lenses. 

Wax will stick to hard plastic (not vinyl) like it does to paint, and those Indiana grasshoppers will come off a lot easier if the headlights are waxed.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

i got this clear-x or some similar named item. works great on taillights,headlights,the portlights on my 23 foot sloop,and one one occasion a tempermental and particularly gouged up piece of PVC piping prior to my filling it with epoxy.


----------



## donahue57 (Nov 29, 2005)

You can also try Mag and aluminum polish is you have a powerball or a lot of elbow grease laying around


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

*here is a proceedure from Nissan:*


[URL=http://imageshack.us][/URL]


----------



## top_shelf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanx Golfer...I think I will try the 3M plastic cleaner along with this 3M plastic polish first and see what the results are before doing the wetsand and wax option as mentioned above.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Even if this works for you, you'll need to keep them waxed to avoid future problems.


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

Tryed another method that works... toothpaste.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

How did you apply it?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

with a cloth.


----------



## markm56 (Apr 5, 2014)

I have 07 frontier and my headlights were restored twice. It's been 2yrs and a medium cloudy look started appearing. this time I looked on utube and watch a video on Turtel Wax Lens restorer, I tired it today and it work perfectly, headlights are clear again. Found this product at Auto Zone around 10.00


----------



## BRubble (Jun 22, 2014)

markm56 said:


> I have 07 frontier and my headlights were restored twice. It's been 2yrs and a medium cloudy look started appearing. this time I looked on utube and watch a video on Turtel Wax Lens restorer, I tired it today and it work perfectly, headlights are clear again. Found this product at Auto Zone around 10.00


Thanks for the Tip.

I don't know why Nissan changed from Sealed Beam HeadLight's. I really like them,, cause when they burned out,, I got a whole new Len's.

I guess it was a $'s saveing for Nissan to manufacture,, but I miss those Sealed Beam's, on my '93 Hardbody, for sure.


----------

